

Google Wave in action: Real-world case studies - swombat
http://lifehacker.com/5466862/google-wave-in-action-real+world-use-case-studies

======
axemclion
Btw, I found this hack on Google Wave. It is a simple phishing attack, but
could be serious as it is triggered from inside Google Wave... More details at
<http://blog.nparashuram.com>

Demo : <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luHo8gz_o48>

------
xiaoma
I went to the google wave page requested an invite ages ago, but never got
one. I'm still curious to see what it's like.

~~~
ryandvm
What's your email and I'll send you one. I have 30-some left.

~~~
xiaoma
thanks!

wei.xiaoma@gmail.com

------
harman
Interesting scenarios, specially using Google Wave for Project mgmt.

